# We got approved!



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

So, as I have said in a previous posts... we have been looking to adopt for our second shepherd. While on Petfinder.com over a week ago, we saw this lovely male shepherd that looked to be exactly what we were looking for! Age, gender, temperament, and even color (which we were not specifically looking for at all, just got lucky!). We put in an application, but since Z was not spayed yet and we were waiting for an appointment to be set (still were waiting on the call back from the clinic.), we were not approved. Everything else we were 100% approved on... except our one pet wasn't fixed yet. However, with the appointment set (they called that same day and got Z in on their first opening, Jan. 24th), I found it silly that that was the reason this beautiful guy would pass us by and possibly a wonderful forever home for him! 

So I called and explained the story to the shelter managers and they contact the owner of the rescue. She agreed to go ahead with the meeting between everyone and see how everyone does, since I do have an appointment for her. I am super excited!! Our meeting is Sat. the 21st. I am very nervous though. I've never done this before.... what should I expect? Anything I should bring? How should I handle Z? She WILL be excited because of it being another dog and another young playful dog at that. What should I look for in him? Any warning signs?

I have never brought in a dog older then the rest of my pack before. The other times I rescued I had older dogs then them, or none. So this is very new to me. IF we do bring him home.... how should I run their schedules for the first bit? Should I do anything different? Keep leashes on? I don't want any issues, and I certainly don't want either dog to be upset or stressed. I am hoping to have a nice, smooth transition. 

Any suggestions? Ideas? Experiences?

Thank you so much in advance!

Btw, here is the two pictures on his page:


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Just a quick post but depending on how she does on leash, and how he does on leash, I like to do intros like they are a totally random happening. Basically you're out on a walk, he's out on a walk, not coming at each other but parallel and you move in closer, handler to handler with dogs on the outsides, until it's just the four of you going for a nice walk. Will try to post more another time, but good luck!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Goodness what a HANDSOME guy!! 

as far as everything, really remember to breath. Thats a big one. I wish I had more for you but i'm still learning all this myself. Hopefully someone involved in rescue can clue you in better than I can.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

I've brought older dogs into a house with an established pack. It's definitely a slow go to get everyone used to a new schedule and new way of running things.

Do introductions outside on neutral ground (not anywhere your current dog or the new one would be apt to resource guard). Leash both dogs and take them on a nice long walk. Let them sniff butts, check each other out but keep it very cool and pressure free. Don't let them loose in the car on the ride back if you plan on transporting both at the same time. Once in the house, keep the new dog leashed till you can trust it. I usually crate the new one for a week or so. Don't be overly attentive to the new one. Just go through your routine. Don't make a huge deal out of the new dog and don't fawn over the new one in front of the current dog. Keep it low stress by pretty much ignoring the new one for a few days. Let him get used to the new place before putting him through too much stimulus. Take him out, feed him, play with him, but do so separately. You want to establish a bond with the new one and make the current dog feel stable in her position. Slowly start letting him loose with the current dog while he is leashed. Depending on how he reacts, you can either extend or shorten the time they spend together. But just be sure that you bond separately with each dog. You don't want them getting too bonded to each other over you. Introduce house rules, obedience etc slowly and integrate him into your household. 

Give your current dog normal amounts of love. She shouldn't feel like she is being edged out. Keep taking them on walks and letting them have short meeting sessions. Feed both separately in their own crates. Let each have their own space. Never let them loose together without you monitoring them. Keep the new dog crated near you (in the kitchen, living room, whatever) where you spend a lot of time. That way he gets used to the household, but safely in a crate so there are no potential aggression issues. 

Good thing is that one is female and the other male which should work in your favor. Ok it's late and I've typed a lot so hopefully it makes some sort of sense 
Good luck. He's gorgeous!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Gorgeous dog! I think I'd take them both for a brisk walk together and not let them engage until they were a bit tired. Because Zira is young, I doubt you'll have any problem, and the opposite sex thing is the best. 
When/if you do adopt him Zira has to be treated the same as she was when he wasn't there, other than bump up the NILIF for her and start with him. Outside time should have no high value Zira toys out...introduce her toys back gradually to be sure she isn't possessive. But really I think male/female interactions are fine, she will put him in his place and he'll comply.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow, LOTS of great information! Thank you everyone! I, and all of us here, really appreciate all the great advice! This is a first for all of us.

I really hope it works out. Would be great to bring this lovely guy home and hopefully, eventually, have a nice little peaceful pack. I only looked for adult males for that reason. I know opposite sex usually mix better and can tolerate each other a lot more. He's neutered and she'll be spayed soon... so there should be no issues. And Zira grew up with dogs coming into her house and she's fairly used to sharing her toys and playing well with others. I have to say... I was on top of the socialization when she was little, and still even know. 

My biggest concern is that she is a spazz. She plays big and she is hyper... a lot of energy. I'm afraid of him not tolerating that and going after her. She really means no harm and is the most submissive dog, so we've never had any issues with any other dogs... but, I don't know how quickly this guy (or who ever ends up being adopted by us) will claim "home", and if that will raise more hairs in him.

If I separate them for the first while, and take turns with the bonding time. Do you think he may have the possibility to get a bit territorial when I start slowly putting them together? Because at that point, Z is still used to being the one dog and he will now be comfortable in the home with us and not sharing. 

I doubt Z will ever be aggressive... so that's not a huge concern for me (though, not ignored either), however, bringing in any older rescue males.... It's so much easier bringing in a pup. Though, I am sure this will be worth it, and I really want to give a less fortunate and less adoptable dog a home. Puppies go pretty easily, dogs do not.

Crossing fingers and toes hoping this works out and if he does come home with us, I really hope I can do the transition correct and have everything go smoothly.


----------

